# 600 sq ft need suggestions!



## cadia (Nov 7, 2010)

I am needing to heat a 600 sq ft area ( 2 rooms and a bathroom)~ most of the time it needs only to be at about 50° but sometimes at 60~70°. It needs to not rely on electricity because of the many winter power outages in Maine.
I am considering an Empire vented wall heater, but would love a gas stove with window. What is the efficiency difference between the two, and can anyone suggest particular models?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2010)

The Empire wall heater will have the better efficiency,
but for 600 sf, Jotul in Portland, Me, has a couple of very nice looking gas stoves.
It depends on your insulation, but I'd say the GF400DV Sebago might fit your needs...
http://www.jotul.com/en-us/wwwjotulus/Main-menu/Products/Gas/Gas-stoves/Jotul-GF-400-DV-Sebago/
It's 32K input & at 73% efficiency, it'll output 23360BTU & with average insulation it'll
heat about 580sf...
If you have GOOD (R21 walls & R38 ceilings) insulation you can go down to the GF300DV Allagash.
If you have POOR (R13 walls R19 ceilings) insulation, you may need the GF600DV Firelight...
There are other brands out there, but the Jotul gas stoves are made in your state...
Your call...


----------



## cadia (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you for that info and suggestions. As far as an Empire goes are they considered a "good" reliable heater? ( they look so "old school") And is 73 efficiency is considered good? I have a wood stove hook up in one of the rooms so I have various options to consider . Like use the empire as the base heater and leave the wood stove in for extra warmth and ambiance. Or put a nice jotul gas where the wood stove is and depend just on that. I'm trying to figure out "where" to put my money and also consider best greener options.  I have a jotul c in the main house and love it. Are there any ways to for see what gas costs would be taking into account all the equations involved. 
Again thank you!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2010)

cadia said:
			
		

> Thank you for that info and suggestions. As far as an Empire goes are they considered a "good" reliable heater? ( they look so "old school") And is 73 efficiency is considered good?
> 
> *Someone else will hafta chime in here. We don't sell the Empire units, so I'm really unfamiliar with them
> 73% isn't great, but it's not bad for a gas stove with a realistic wood burning look*
> ...


----------



## cadia (Nov 8, 2010)

It is lp gas only here. Most of the time I'll only need to keep the area at 50*.
thank you for your replys!


----------



## spirilis (Nov 8, 2010)

whew 50 degrees!  I hope that's not with people living there


----------



## cadia (Nov 9, 2010)

Ha Ha I like it 74°
 No it's an occasional use room!


----------



## kobudo (Nov 9, 2010)

We have this little unit in our cabin and it works and looks very nice.

See link
http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/gas-stoves/stove-details?product_id=7


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 11, 2010)

That little Hearthstone is a great space heater.  Looks great and doesnt take up much room.  You got yourself a good stove there Kobudo


----------



## summit (Nov 12, 2010)

check out the fpx 21dv (also called the "bed and breakfast") for a built in look that requires very little space and can be built in, or the Northfield by Lopi for a cute 3 sided glass cast iron stove... it provides quite alot of soft radiant heat from all the glass area, and both do not need to be run on a standing pilot, which the Empire will require... this will have you a gallon of LP every 4 or 5 days over the heating season.


----------

